# Do you support the pollution of our waters and shoreline by



## Ejoe (Oct 23, 2005)

*Should Carp Anglers be allowed to pollute our waters with chum, or our shorelines with trash?*​
YES111.11%NO888.89%


----------



## Ejoe (Oct 23, 2005)

Do you support Carp Anglers polluting our waters by chumming, and polluting our shorelines by leaving their trash wherever they please.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

No! Why would I?


----------



## Ejoe (Oct 23, 2005)

I voted no. Chum is pollution. In some fishing tournaments, I have heard 500 lbs of it was deposited in the river. Some would say, its just a little fish food. Multiply that daily by thousands of people, and you have a true pollution problem.


----------



## edjoebasser (Oct 22, 2005)

just for the sake of argument--what is "chum"? if its paper cups and walmart bags then NO--if its chopped up night crawlers I have no problem--so what do you mean by chum?


----------



## darkmaster003 (Jul 13, 2006)

I do some carp fish but I dont kep them I do it for a sport since you can catch them up to 60 lbs where I live but you dont need to throw out lots and lots of bait, like my friends and I dont use bait and some days well catch around 20 of them so I say no to chum.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

What harm does chumming do to polute the water????????????


----------



## Fishingnerd33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not in the least.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fishinerd, you've been voted off the island for resurrecting one of these threads. :lol:


----------

